# [Games Of The Week] Jazz - Bucks - Pacers - Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(28-27)*





































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*


*vs.*

*02/16, 8:30 PM ET*



*at*

*02/17, 8:00 PM ET*



*vs.*

*02/20, 8:30 PM ET*



*vs.*

*02/21 7:00 PM ET*
​


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

you're going down


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> you're going down


blasphemy!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jazz suck!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I only watched the 4th qtr. Brooks and Andersen just couldn't execute the P&R, they tried it over and over again.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Late in the 4th we had a sequence that resulted in 3 turnovers and an airball in 4 straight possessions.... yuck


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Behind the Box Score, where Rockets/Jazz clutched/grabbed*
> 
> *Utah 104, Houston 95*
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Behind-the-Box-Score-where-Rockets-Jazz-clutche?urn=nba,220232


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Raining 3's in the 3rd quarter. 43 (!) points.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I saw up to halftime, next thing I know I get an alert on my phone "end of 3rd 100-66". I thought the espn app glitched on me.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> you're going down


:smackalot:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, those 3's at the end there were sweeeet. Must needed win after that crapshoot of a Jazz game...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 127, Milwaukee 99*
> 
> A big part of it was Milwaukee's inability to shoot. This team swoons with the best of them. But this was also on Houston, which was hotter than hell.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Bump!


----------

